# VIP 622 external hard drive needs to be formated



## space cadet (Nov 23, 2010)

3 times in the last year when trying to access a movie on my external hd I get a message saying drive needs to be formatted. Anyway to get around this without reformatting and losing all my movies?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I wasn't able to when it happened to me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If a power-cord-pull doesn't help... others have had success calling Dish and asking a CSR to send a "hit" to their receiver.

Sometimes the receiver glitches and apparently forgets its household key or something... and a re-hit can reset that and permit the EHD to be seen again without a re-format.

You might have to call more than once IF you get a CSR that doesn't understand how to send a hit to your receiver OR doesn't seem like they want to.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I've had this happen twice and both times none of the "standard" steps (resets, CSR sending the Hit to the receiver, etc.) worked. I found the attached repair guide on an old post on this forum, I did not write it but if you are pretty comfortable with a PC and don't mind taking the time to do the necessary steps it does work - at least it has for me every time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me if you already running Ubuntu, you could make all steps without loading Knoppix.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe I've been lucky, but when that has happened to me, I keep doing "soft resets" of the DVR followed by EHD power off/on sequences until it finally recognizes the drive.

622's and EHDs have been known to not play nice with each other on occasion.


----------

